# Aviary floor



## legaleagle (Aug 2, 2017)

I've been working on this aviary for my pair of ringnecks for...well, way too long now. It's a couple days from completion--I have to glaze new panes into the open windows and add the second door--but I've been thinking about the floor. It's currently covered in heavy-duty hardware cloth, with just dirt under it. Is there something I can or should be adding as a substrate to make it easier to clean? Sand or something? The dirt under the hardware cloth isn't perfectly level, so there's some possibility of poop falling through and accumulating.
They won't be out there a lot (only when the weather is good), and there's only two of them. It's modular, and I'm planning on taking the whole thing apart and moving it with me within the next few years. It could probably be serviceable for now, but any helpful thoughts would be appreciated.
























Excuse the cat, she's an old lady who likes to follow me outside. It's the only picture I have where the floor is clear.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

It is lovely and more than efficient for what you want to use it for. Droppings will just decompose. 

In pigeon lofts where they live 24/7 , I would not recommend wire floor because of cleaning issues that you mentioned.. too much droppings and the wire is hard to clean. 

But as an aviary for a smaller species for nice days is just fine.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can always cover the whole floor with building sand. Very easy to clean and will look nice as well.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

The thing with sand is it doesn’t decompose poop well. And he already has the wire in so sifting the poop may be hard to do with that in there.


----------

